# Another TiVo compattable freeview box available



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi, i've a Sony VTX-D800 freeview digital box which has been in the loft (in its box) for the last 18 months or so since switching to BT Vision. 

Now it is loft clear out time and before I advertise this on my local freecycle I thought I'd offer it here. 

All you'll need to do is cover the cost of postage (royal mail parcels).

Ps I know it is TiVo compatible but don't know if it works with the updated freeview.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I can confirm that this model does work after Digital Switchover


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Might want to offer it on the Tivoland AltEPG forum
http://www.tivoland.com/forum/index.php


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

And, according to their own publicity, parcels2go are cheaper than some of the RM postal options these days.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

although don't forget you have to add vat on to parcel2go prices (whereas you don't with RM) so the saving isn't as great as p2g try to make out :down:


----------

